# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  مشکل با تغییر عرض Horizontal Accordion

## hamid1988

با سلام!
پلاگین Horizontal Accordion رو از اینترنت دانلود کردم و هر چی خواستم عرضش رو برابر با 950 پیکسل کنم نشد که نشد!
در واقع مشکل من باهاش اینه که 56 پیکسل از پیکسلی که من میدم عرضش کمه، یعنی اگه بخوام عرضش 950 پیکسل باشه باید عرض Div رو برابر با 1006 پیکسل بدم، هر چه با Css اش ور رفتم (Margin & Padding) نتونستم کاری کنم...
پلاگین رو در ضمیمه میزارم، لطفاَ دانلود کنید و ببینید چه جوری میشه مشکل رو برطرف کرد!
مرسی

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با سلام! پلاگین Horizontal Accordion رو از اینترنت دانلود کردم و هر چی خواستم عرضش رو برابر با 950 پیکسل کنم نشد که نشد! در واقع مشکل من باهاش اینه که 56 پیکسل از پیکسلی که من میدم عرضش کمه، یعنی اگه بخوام عرضش 950 پیکسل باشه باید عرض Div رو برابر با 1006 پیکسل بدم، هر چه با Css اش ور رفتم (Margin & Padding) نتونستم کاری کنم... پلاگین رو در ضمیمه میزارم، لطفاَ دانلود کنید و ببینید چه جوری میشه مشکل رو برطرف کرد! مرسی


سلام.
اگر source این plugin رو ببینید، متوجه میشید که اونجا یک متغیر برای تعیین "طول ناحیه ثابت" گذاشته شده. شما وقتی میگید "میخوام عرضش 950 باشه"، یعنی اینکه میخواهید "طول ناحیه ثابتش" باشه:

950 - ((64 + 2) * 5) - 1

که تو این فرمول،

64 عرض هر عکس به پیکسل هستش2 جمع border سمت چپ و راست هستش5 تعداد عکسها هستش و1 هم ثابته.
بدین ترتیب، شما میتونید تو فایل jquery.hrzAccordion.examples.js، "طول ناحیه ثابت" رو اضافه کنید:


$(".test3").hrzAccordion({
    containerClass: "container3",
    listItemClass: "listItem3",
    contentWrapper: "contentWrapper3",
    contentInnerWrapper: "contentInnerWrapper3",
    handleClass: "handle3",
    handleClassOver: "handleOver3",
    handleClassSelected: "handleSelected3",
    fixedWidth: 950 - ((64 + 2) * 5) - 1
});


و در نتیجه کل ناحیه در 950 پیکسل قرار میگیره.

موفق باشید.

----------

